# The official December 8 Charlie Chat Thread



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well folks, it's almost that time again. The December 8 Charlie Chat is approaching fast. Please voice your concerns and questions here. Dish network does read these forums. Even though your concern may not be directly addressed on the Charlie Chat, you will have their attention.

As usual, please join us in our chat room during the Charlie Chat: http://chat.dbstalk.com starting at 7:30pm CST. This month we plan on giving away some great prizes so be sure to join us whether or not you are a Dish subscriber (hint! hint!).

Hopefully this month's chat will me much better than last month especially with the release of the Superdish and other new Dish Network receivers. Stay tuned!

Note: The Charlie Chat airs on channel 101 starting at 8pm CST.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

This time of the Month again?


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

Summery of Dec. 8 Charlie Chat: "Tune in the Jan. Charlie Chat, for the "BIG" news."


----------



## Dominus (Nov 4, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> Hopefully this month's chat will me much better than last month especially with the release of the Superdish and other new Dish Network receivers. Stay tuned!
> 
> Note: The Charlie Chat airs on channel 101 starting at 8pm CST.


Yes, we can only hope it will be better than last month. My question, along with millions of others, is when, where and how much for 811/921? Plain and simple.

Disgruntled E* fan


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

OK, assuming we don't hear the 'tune into next month's chat for BIG HD announcements':

- When will Cinemax-HD, Bravo-HD and Starz-HD be available on the HD leader?
- Time frame for availability and pricing on the 322 and 522 for current users, both DHP and non-DHP?
- When with the PPV-HD channel come back from folks that have a 61.5/110/119 setup?
- Actual on screen demo's on the 322/522/811/921 since according to Dish they would have been shipping to actual customers for a week by now.
- Update on the Superdish mess, official announcement to the public in where you can't get it and when will folks that can receive 105 be able to order or for HD content?
- Not one single interview with anyone that doesn't actually work for Dish/Echostar.
- No plugs/interviews for the interactive Dish Home content, we've seen it already.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Dominus said:


> Yes, we can only hope it will be better than last month.


 Can it be worse? SHUDDER!

Suggested agenda:
1) Cover all new LIL areas, including those that were pulled, that were listed in the press release earlier this year - if they are not going to be there by the end of 2003 because of SuperDish problems *be honest* not evasive
2) Apologize for delays on new projects: SuperDish and receivers - If you can say it to your "investors" in the conference call you can say it to those who "invest" in purchasing your service
3) Deal with the topic of DBS, new LIL and international channels, new receivers, etc. We like your company - or loath it - seeing your inside jokes and silly video takes away from our time together and doesn't help us like E* more!
4) If you have to show us video, show us a working SuperDish (you have two weeks to get one on dish). That showroom shot is ancient and makes SD look like a museum piece intstead of something we can buy. Show us that they actually work!
5) Please, no "feed the pig" videos. Those are for cable subscribers, not E* customers.
6) Take intelegent callers ... not "how do I change this receiver off of CH101?"

JL


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Hey Charlie great idea to launch Madison, WI on November 6th and many subs are not getting SuperDishes put in till December and even January 13th like my brother-in-law! But hey it's his birthday so your off the hook bud. pfffffffffffffffttt


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Charlie ... thanks for hearing our pleas to add Reality TV and two new shopping channels  ... now add some channels we *really* want. I vote for YES Network for NYC subs, but Goodlife / Trio / PBS Kids / Oxygen are also worthy additions.


----------



## churdie (May 4, 2003)

Here is to hope that charlie and dish read this thread. Can u PLEASE move the PBS station in memphis WKNO to 61.5 instead of WLMT UPN 30. It just makes sense cause WLMT is one of the TOP UPN stations in THE COUNTRY. Why would u force us to get another "FREE" dish to see this UPN station. I dont want another dish on my house, and i would think WKNO 10 PBS, Does not have Nearly the intrest that the local memphis UPN station in memphis. WLMT does also show WB show ALSO and makes it a BONUS for us in MEMPHIS. Please reconsider this decison Charlie and move WKNO to 61.5 instead of WLMT 30 UPN memphis.

thanx


----------



## Stu (Jul 12, 2002)

How about letting us know when you are going to add Norfolk VA locals....... at #41 it sure seems odd that we have been omitted.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

"All we want fer Christmas is a SuperDISH, a SuperDISH, a SuperDISH"...


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2003)

Someone said at the other forum that at an upcoming retailer chat, that Superdish may be put "on hold". I have no idea what that means.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

What is the deal with HD? 105 - 121 - 110 - 61.5?

Any news about DPP 44 Switch?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

110 looks like


----------



## ride525 (Aug 13, 2003)

"Lets see, Charlie....how much more can we raise the price of the 811?"

"I dunno, what is it at now? We raised it three times already , haven't we in the last six months? First $299, then $399, then last month $499. Maybe once more to $599"

"Yeah and all those folks that can afford those expensive HDTVs won't hardly notice will they?"


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

After the November CC fiasco, I have no expectations
whatsoever. Local Adelphia is launching HD in January.
Now, I will wait to see what cable has to offer before
I make my decision. As much as I like my Dish, AFAIC,
Charlie does not deserve another shred of loyalty
from me.

"Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me."


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

clapple said:


> Summery of Dec. 8 Charlie Chat: "Tune in the Jan. Charlie Chat, for the "BIG" news."


Summary of Jan Charlie Chat, "What did you think of the big news that was anounced in December?" 

Ken


----------



## dennispe (Aug 28, 2002)

DirecTV loves these chats. After each one their subscribers increase.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

You know those of us who are unhappy could do Charlie and company a real service. Visit a friend who hasnt called and complained, and call in from there asking about CC autopay or other safe topic If you get on the air let Charlie Know whats REALLY going on. Bugs, fees and whatever bothers you. The call screeners will probably have a bird but Charlie REALLY needs some honest feedback.

It would be a good thing!


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Charlie can you help explain to all of us what Credit Card Autopay is and how it can benefit all of us? 

<--------------ducking from tomatoes

naaaa it doesn't get old with me


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

If this is the official December 8th Charlie Chat, I was wondering where the unofficial December 8th Charlie Chat is? I need to post some rumors that quite frankly are not gonna happen.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

dennispe said:


> DirecTV loves these chats. After each one their subscribers increase.


 :lol:


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Evil Capserian said:


> I need to post some rumors that quite frankly are not gonna happen.


Doesn't that apply to almost everything that Jim and Charlie have said recently? I finally figured out why they do the act that they do. It's all about misdirection. I think these guys have taken courses at a magic school recently.


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

*<<DirecTV loves these chats. After each one their subscribers increase.>>*

:biggthump&#8230;to that remark!

It's amazing how little Dish Network apparently gives to customers when said customers are taking their time to offer feedback. It's astounding when one considers however many have now defected from Dish Network for the purpose of having become DirecTV subscribers. Actually, _amazing_ and _astounding_ aren't the right words. Perhaps we should consider the following: :new_cussi and :bang. Oh, I'm not _that_ determined to offer an exquisitely articulate view on this topic. But what a bloody insult to subscribers of Dish Network, and to especially those who swore up and down how superior the company was in service to that of DirecTV! My sympathies, a DirecTV -- and never once a Dish Network -- subscriber (since 1998!).


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

According to my confidential inside contact, "Deep Dish", there has been an extreme makeover of the Customer Service Dept. Going forward, it will be referred to as the Customer Complaint Dept., and all CSRs will henceforth be referred to as Customer Complaint Rejecters, or CCRs.

Customer complaint calls (CCCs) will be routed to New Dehli and Rangoon, but sophisticated linguistics software will now convert the indecipherable Indian dialect and accent to that of an average mid-western American accent, that is, no detectable accent whatsoever.

For their personal protection, all CCRs will give American-style psuedonyms such as John, Bill, Jim, Mary Lou, Ruth and Edith. (Indian CCR supervisors will ensure that CCRs give 'gender-appropriate' psuedonyms.)

CCRs will utilize the new three-page troubleshooting script to resolve all CCCs. Internally referred to as "3 strikes, you're out", the script reads as follows:

Pg. 1 - Please remove the SmartCard from the offending Dish receiver. (If no help, go to pg 2.) 
Pg. 2 - Please unplug the offending Dish receiver. (If no help, go to pg. 3.) 
Pg. 3 - Please return the offending Dish receiver to EchoStar for replacement. (If customer balks, refer to pg. 1.)


----------



## Jarrett76 (Nov 6, 2003)

I would like:

1. Locals for the Johnstown/Altoona area(so would my friends and neighbors who are waiting so they can kick the cable)

2. Local radar on the weather interactive

3. The goodlife network. I always loved that channel, but charter removed it. I would be thrilled to have it again.


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

My question for Charlie.

Where's my &*%^$$ *921DVR* you %$)(*&^%!?!?!?

Sorry about that, I guess I'm a little stressed with the Holidays coming up.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

College Sports TV, College Sports TV, College Sports TV, College Sports TV, College Sports TV, College Sports TV, College Sports TV, College Sports TV, College Sports TV, and every other channel DirecTV has that Dish doesn't. Did I mention I want Dish to add College Sports TV?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Jarett76, I have also been wanting local radar on the interactive application. Something tells me that they may possibly have more enhanced interactive applications just like that one but want to charge a monthly fee like lets say, $5 for it.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Some comments have been split to another thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=20952

Please try to stay on track. Thanks


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

DS0816 said:


> *<<DirecTV loves these chats. After each one their subscribers increase.>>*
> 
> :biggthump&#8230;to that remark!
> 
> It's amazing how little Dish Network apparently gives to customers when said customers are taking their time to offer feedback. It's astounding when one considers however many have now defected from Dish Network for the purpose of having become DirecTV subscribers. Actually, _amazing_ and _astounding_ aren't the right words. Perhaps we should consider the following: :new_cussi and :bang. Oh, I'm not _that_ determined to offer an exquisitely articulate view on this topic. But what a bloody insult to subscribers of Dish Network, and to especially those who swore up and down how superior the company was in service to that of DirecTV! My sympathies, a DirecTV -- and never once a Dish Network -- subscriber (since 1998!).


OK, let's see D* beat this. In exchange for extending my commitment for two years they gave me... for free...

a 510 DVR Receiver with more recording capacity than my 721
a free SW64 (as my 721 and 2 Dishplayers maxed out my current SW64)
3 Switches to split the 110, 119, and 61.5 feeds.
All Cabling and free installation, and it took the installer almost three hours to upgrade everything and it looks gorgeous (neatest job I've seen so far, mounted everything on a board on the wall, labelled all of the switches, and everything ).

Total Out of Pocket Expenses for the Upgrade $0
Estimated Value if everything bought separately by me at retail, including labor, $750 
Total Increase to my Monthly Bill .. $5 for the additional receiver fee
And since I have AEP, no DVR fee.

Anything similar from D*'s corner?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Back on a positive, non-troll baiting front.....

Questions for Charlie..........

1. Please explain your Superdish reversal startegy. Why did you do a 180? I like the fact that I will not have to rewire my system. I don't like the idea that capacity constraints might inhibit channel growth, or (shudder) increase compression related PQ problems.

2. What is the holdup on the 921? Ship it already. Yeah, we know, it's got bugs. Which one of your receivers doesn't? Just get it out the door so I can see SOME football in HD before the end of the season.

3. What is the expected start date for new HD channels such as Starz-HD and Cinemax-HD, as well as enhanced versions of USA and SciFi.

4. Are you going to have YES in time for Baseball season for your New York subscribers?

5. Will you be carrying the Super Bowl in HD (as a Pay Per View maybe?)

6. There has been a dramatic slowdown in new, non-LIL channels being added. Any word on Trio, G4, Oxygen, PBS Kids, or any of the other MTV/VH1 channels being added?


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

OK, Bob, you started it.

orbitsat.com has a Philips DSR7000 Tivo-based dual-tuner DVR with dish and installation for $0.00 aka free. While not the same recording capacity, Dish doesn't offer a dual-tuner for anywhere near that price ($0.00). No second dishes, or addional switches are necessary - and no TWO YEAR commitment necessary. 

I think that is a pretty good comparison for you. If that isn't cheap enough, you let me know.....

True, that is for a new customer. An existing customer can get a D*Tivo for anywhere from $49 - $99. Let's see E* match a DUAL TUNER DVR for that....


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

You answered your own question. That is for NEW customers.

Anyone at D* spending the equivalent of $700 per subscriber (retail) on an EXISTING customer incentive?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Major League Baseball Extra Innings would be nice!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> 4. Are you going to have YES in time for Baseball season for your New York subscribers?


 That answer is a given. Until the providers of "Yes" become less demanding the answer will be "no".

JL


----------



## davhol (Oct 29, 2002)

You all may wish to consult the EPG for the time of the chat. I noticed last night that the time (for the moment) has been changed from 9pm EST to 10pm EST 12/8/03. I called a CSR about the time change and he said that, for the moment, the EPG is correct and the chat will be delayed one hour. Make note of that!! The Dish Network website has double asterisks on the 9pm Eastern time label noting that times are subject to change without notice. So here's a "heads-up" notice that the time has changed (unless they change it back). Word to the wise: keep checking the EPG for the time of the chat!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

davhol said:


> You all may wish to consult the EPG for the time of the chat. I noticed last night that the time (for the moment) has been changed from 9pm EST to 10pm EST 12/8/03. I called a CSR about the time change and he said that, for the moment, the EPG is correct and the chat will be delayed one hour. Make note of that!! The Dish Network website has double asterisks on the 9pm Eastern time label noting that times are subject to change without notice. So here's a "heads-up" notice that the time has changed (unless they change it back). Word to the wise: keep checking the EPG for the time of the chat!


 The last chat wasn't in the 44hr guide until the day of the chat. Mine had refreshed the night before and I thought I had missed the chat until I forced a redownload of the EPG (by paging forward to an hour not in the buffer).

JL


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Discovery HD Theater will bring Xtreme Martial Arts to high-def viewers on Dec. 8


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

When will DISH Network offer Starz! Kids which launched today Dec. 2, 2003? There is no additional charge to affiliates.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

How about Starz! HD and Cinemax HD?


----------



## davhol (Oct 29, 2002)

justalurker said:


> The last chat wasn't in the 44hr guide until the day of the chat. Mine had refreshed the night before and I thought I had missed the chat until I forced a redownload of the EPG (by paging forward to an hour not in the buffer).
> 
> JL


JL,
My 6000 won't go out past 44 hrs either so it can't "see" what's up next Monday, but my 501 does "see" next Monday and the chat time had been moved one hour back (and the Dish CSR confirmed this and verified the time as being moved ... at least that is what he said last night 12/1/03). My only caveat here is for those wanting to see or record the chat, to be sure and check the EPG a day or two in advance so they won't miss anything.


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

>> to be sure and check the EPG a day or two in advance so they won't miss anything. <<

I did not see the last two Chats, as they conflicted with MNF. From all reports, I still didn't miss anything.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

As of today (12/03) my Dishplayer's 9-day EPG also shows the
"Live Customer Charlie Chat" scheduled for 10:00 pm ET on ch 101.


----------



## awax (May 9, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> You answered your own question. That is for NEW customers.
> 
> Anyone at D* spending the equivalent of $700 per subscriber (retail) on an EXISTING customer incentive?


D* can't help it their equipment is not near as overpriced as E*.
I believe they ran a special for DUAL TUNER DirecTivo's for $49 or $99 for existing customers with no extra contract. Hmmm dual tuner, name based recording, tivo pvrfor $49-$99 or single tuner, timer based, buggy E* pvr for free with two year ball and chain and PVR fees.

Easy decision.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

D must figure the $700 is moiney well spent. If you ask me non PVR boxes are obsolete. Best thing both providers could do is phase them out.

Take the 811. guess it will sell but anyone spending the $$ for High Def will want a DVR.


----------



## awax (May 9, 2003)

Bob Haller said:


> D must figure the $700 is moiney well spent. If you ask me non PVR boxes are obsolete. Best thing both providers could do is phase them out.
> 
> Take the 811. guess it will sell but anyone spending the $$ for High Def will want a DVR.


I agree with you on that.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Hey Charlie if your going that late why not just have a midnight show with both you clowns in pajamas?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

ehren said:


> Hey Charlie if your going that late why not just have a midnight show with both you clowns in pajamas?


And for your guests how about the Coors Light Twins in their nities??? :sure:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Live from Littleton, it's MONDAY NIGHT!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

are you people "on Glue"? - ahahaha ( Never mind really - just kidding... as you are  )


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

If the Coors Light twins are on the chat has to be simulcast on the HD Demo channel!


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

RAD said:


> And for your guests how about the Coors Light Twins in their nities??? :sure:


Now that would be worth missing MNF!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

clapple said:


> Now that would be worth missing MNF!


Nah, that's what 2 Tuner PVRs are for!

By the time I skip ads and the 30 seconds between snaps, I can catch up to the game before it's over.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> D must figure the $700 is moiney well spent. If you ask me non PVR boxes are obsolete. Best thing both providers could do is phase them out.
> 
> .


I agree, both providers should have a 40G hard drive and single tuner DVR with their most basic receiver with the basic DVR fee either Free or optional and then offer receivers with duel tuners and larger hard drives as upgrade receivers. Maybe they could have timer-based recording for Free and Name based recording with extra features and the Premium DVR service for the $5 monthly fee or No-Charge with AEP or TCP. In addition, by having a hard drive on all receivers it would also allow D* and E* to reserve a % of the hard drives for a limited VOD service for subs that request this feature to help compete with digital cable better.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Actually a 2 tuner would be better and not cost much more. Real VOD, guide updates and utilities much improved. The wholew house server is coming soon., and that would improve account security too.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

ehren said:


> Hey Charlie if your going that late why not just have a midnight show with both you clowns in pajamas?


 *Ehren*, that's a cheap shot. Not funny at all. I think Charlie deserves a little more respect than that. 
_________________

As of today (12/04) my EPG still shows the "Live Customer Charlie Chat"
scheduled for 10:00 pm ET Monday night on ch 101.


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

Charlie should further discuss what will happen with the markets shown with "red dots" (I think) in the June 2003 Charlie Chat as being potential 2004 markets. I know someone in the Columbus, MS market who is wondering when his locals will be up on E*. Columbus, MS was one of the potential markets for 2004 shown on the map of the US in that chat. I figure that the market has a good shot for carriage since DirecTV is starting to make advances there. There are only 5 analog stations(the major nets and PBS).

Charlie should get them up soon, since a lot of the central and southern portions of the DMA are in Pegasus territory. Although I have DirecTV, I would have E* if I lived where he does.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I hope they announce additional locals that are going to be added for December and January and the roll out dates.

I wonder why they changed the time from 9:00 PM EST to 10:00 PM EST. Perhaps there was some popular programming on at the 9PM timeslot.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Give us dates on NEW HDTV channels or I will switch to Direct TV and get the $39 Direct TIVO and the new HD Tivo when it comes out.

More HDTV programing will get me to stay. Its all about channels.

2. What is the holdup on the 921? Ship it already. Yeah, we know, it's got bugs. Which one of your receivers doesn't? Just get it out the door so I can see SOME football in HD before the end of the season.

HD channels such as Starz-HD and Cinemax-HD, as well as enhanced versions of USA and SciFi.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

scottchez said:


> Give us dates on NEW HDTV channels or I will switch to Direct TV and get the $39 Direct TIVO and the new HD Tivo when it comes out.
> 
> More HDTV programing will get me to stay. Its all about channels.
> 
> ...


Why don't you switch already?

Ken


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

kstevens said:


> Why don't you switch already?
> 
> Ken


00

Hey I thought someone was saying this about me. This time its someone else.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

As of today (12/05) my EPG shows the time for the
Charlie Chat" has been corrected. The chat is now
scheduled for 9:00 pm ET Monday, 12/8 on ch 101.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Okay, Nick, i'll bite. My grandson will be 3 on Valentine's Day. This is the first real Gift season for him. Yesterday he picked out, wrapped and unwrapped his present to me, on my 61St. He was so proud. It was a bottle of Cheez Whiz. Asked him if he wanted some, he said yes please. They are a joy!


----------



## texas39 (Nov 11, 2003)

Your HD vs Grandchildren ?

Which Do you spend more time with?
which costs more per month?
which do you have more of?
which would you trade for 2 free 322's and a years worth of AEP?


----------



## voyagerbob (Jul 14, 2002)

Is the chat on the 61.5 satellite?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

How about telling us what Dish shipped the 811 with advertisied features missing, such as:

- Two day EPG in memory
- Dish Interactive
- Unlimited favorites list

And what happened to the aspect ratio format function that the 6000 had that is missing/doesn't work on the 811.

If this is what they're shipping for a 'fairly' simple box like the 811 I just can wait to see what the 921 will look like.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I never saw "Unlimited Favorites List" advertised? Where did you see that?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

voyagerbob said:


> Is the chat on the 61.5 satellite?


No 119 satellite
channel 101


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Isn't it mirrored somewhere too? (like maybe on channels 491 (at 148 - Adult advisory), etc channels?
Not even sure now for sure


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Cyclone said:


> I never saw "Unlimited Favorites List" advertised? Where did you see that?


Sorry my mistake, it's not advertised, it's listed in the instruction manual.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Thats cool ( Well it would be cool if they implement it). In the 6000 I think it counts down the number of favorites left as you add channels. Does the 811 do that too, or do you just run out and get the error message?


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

It would be nice to see more HDTV channels finally announced. Since they are hinting that HBO/Showtime are moving from wings to 110, it would be interesting to see if they replace them with Starz/Cinemax on the wings. Also, would be great to see INHD/2 and Bravo-HD appear on 110.

Of course while I am still dreaming during my afternoon nap it would be great to see them adjust the error rate on 110 to allow more space on the HD transponders to see them put 2-3 ED channels on the same transponder as the 2 HD channels!


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm thinking about getting the 921 when it comes out, but the price is a bit too up there, and a $4.95 fee added on a month when my 501 doesn't have it is kind of annoying. I know Tivo is more, but it used to be WAY more, and I don't see what extra service the $5 is paying for from the 501 that doesn't have the cost. How does it impact Dish if I record their feed on a hard drive?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Cyclone said:


> Thats cool ( Well it would be cool if they implement it). In the 6000 I think it counts down the number of favorites left as you add channels. Does the 811 do that too, or do you just run out and get the error message?


 No counter like on the 6K, you're just adding channels then you get an error box saying you can't add anymore until you delete some.


----------



## wes55 (Dec 8, 2003)

I would like to get a 921 when they come out but I have to wait for a better price.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Lousy chat, good chat-chat. Nothing changes.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Good news about HDHBO and HDPPV moving to Dish500.

Please call dish and ask about WB in HD via Dish....(WB is the only net I and most of us can't receive OTA in HD)

I'm having an 811 put in tomorrow.....921 can wait until price drop this fall.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

What is the fiasco amongst the turner channels? And why is there a PPV Sports ch 454


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I thought it was a great chat.


----------



## Ender (Sep 14, 2003)

So can anybody tell us w/o dish network what this Charlie chat consisted of? I'm anxiously awaiting news on the 921 (if any).

TIA


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

Ender said:


> So can anybody tell us w/o dish network what this Charlie chat consisted of? I'm anxiously awaiting news on the 921 (if any).
> 
> TIA


Charlie said it is in software test and he HOPES before Christmas.


----------



## rvaidyan (Aug 11, 2003)

Anyone planning on posting a summary of the chat tonight? Thanks!!


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Summary, tune in next month for big news

I missed a lot of it. Nice LONG report on card poker or some such

Now what that had to do with E is beyond me other than kill time to save answering real questions.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Bob, we where hoping that you'd be one of the on air callers.  

Really there won't be much of a write up as far as I can remember.

The $199 811 deal was announced.
The new SuperDish Locals where announced.
HBO-HD and SHO-HD are going to 110 on Dec 19th.
NBA-HD requires NBA-TV qualifications.

A caller got on the air and mentioned dbstalk.com and Charlie dodged the request for more HD.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I talked to a buddy of mine who doesnt yet have CC autopay. The idea was go to his home call in, get on the air and have charlie hear WHAT he should. Unfortunately my buddy had to work tonight

Oh well theres always next month

On a GOOD NOTE The latest 721 software appears to be working GREAT for me!!! YEAH!!!

In a day or two I will mark it get approval before upgrading. its really that good.

Maybe I can go back to being my usual self? I hate ranting against E, and who knows maybe the internet negativity encouraged them to look at that software sooner?

In any case it appears pretty good


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

They did seem to jump rather quickly on this last 721 revision. Relatively speaking of course.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Heck my ranting although it bothered many just might have helped a bit. Certinally that software was a failure. Lets just hope it remains stable.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> Bob, we where hoping that you'd be one of the on air callers.
> 
> ....
> NBA-HD requires NBA-TV qualifications.
> ...


Or 
America's Everything Pak
or
Multi-Sport

They didn't say it but it was on the card they displayed.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Just out of curiousity..

When Charlie was going through the locals coming up (before I almost fell asleep listening to poker talk)..what happened to Duluth, MN as coming January?? The 11/25 retailer chat said January, and now its not on the "coming soon"...what up with that??

Are they coming or not?


----------



## dbdsac (Nov 17, 2003)

I was out of town last night and missed the chat. Can anyone fill me in on what was said about NBATV-HD?  What was the original question and answer?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

NBA HD games are beginning tonight on 9425 which is still at 61.5 and 148. 9425 and some other HDs are supposedly moving to DISH 500 on Dec. 19th.

You have to be qualified for NBA-TV in order to get the HD Games.


----------



## rvaidyan (Aug 11, 2003)

Hey, Tony M. You in Duluth too? Nice to other HD/HT enthusiasts in the area!


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

We might lose CNN and other Turner channels due to a 10% price increase and loss of ratings (Charlie doesn't hink it's worth it).

No loss to me FoxNews is the best anyway.

But he can't be serious - there would be CSR hell from CNN junkies if he turned it off. Methinks it's just a negotiating strategy (some anonymous person will send Turner a tape of last night's Charlie Chat).


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

tm22721 said:


> We might lose CNN and other Turner channels due to a 10% price increase and loss of ratings (Charlie doesn't hink it's worth it).
> 
> No loss to me FoxNews is the best anyway.
> 
> But he can't be serious - there would be CSR hell from CNN junkies if he turned it off. Methinks it's just a negotiating strategy (some anonymous person will send Turner a tape of last night's Charlie Chat).


It's negotiating time.

We've ALL heard this before with ABC Family, FX, and several other channels. At the 11th hour a deal is always reached. Neither want the nightmare of these channels going dark, but Charlie will not blink first on this issue. The only killer, irreplaceable channel is Cartoon Network. All the others are vulnerable. My wife will ***** and moan if she loses Headline News, but she'll live with FoxNews and BBC America until they get the new deal done. I know WHY CNN tried the increase..... Their ad rates are dropping as their ratings do. They are trying to make up the difference on YOUR dime. Time Warner will blink.


----------



## speedy882001 (Dec 17, 2002)

I heard that there was a double digit increase but I did hear an exact number. 10%? Where did you hear that.

I guess I would rather have Charlie try to talk them down and not increase our prices than to have what I got with my last TW cable bill. 7% increase!


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

speedy882001 said:


> I heard that there was a double digit increase but I did hear an exact number. 10%? Where did you hear that.
> 
> I guess I would rather have Charlie try to talk them down and not increase our prices than to have what I got with my last TW cable bill. 7% increase!


Charlie himself said double digit. 10% is the minimum double digit increase. Just think, it could be higher, much higher.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

A big $ increase after all these commitment upgrades is goiingf to be messy. I hope prices remain stable. 

This might be a good time to go annual, to lock in the current rates.


----------



## rudolpht (Nov 6, 2002)

Was there a blow by blow recap? At least for comedic value?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Maybe Charlie can get Roger Smith as a negotiator....


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

rudolpht said:


> Was there a blow by blow recap? At least for comedic value?


Yes, please, can anyone recap the chat? I was out of town and unable to view. Specifically was anything mentioned about the 921 or did they play it down again?

Thanks


----------



## scot (Aug 18, 2003)

HBO transition to 110. Will the encoding format change with this move or will it still be receivable with a plan jane non expanded dish6000?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

sleepy hollow said:


> Yes, please, can anyone recap the chat? I was out of town and unable to view. Specifically was anything mentioned about the 921 or did they play it down again?
> 
> Thanks


I don't have a blow by blow..Here is a quicky recap 
-They went through the locals they launched and the ones coming in the next week or so 
-Talked about the locals they reached retrans agreements with 
-Showed a slide of the new locals coming (maybe) in Dec/Jan 
-HBO & Showtime HD moving to 110 
-the 811 promo 
-Said there wont be any HD added until spring 
-had the winner of the world series of poker as as guest...this was about 15 minutes worth including a video of some of the dish people playing poker. 
-921 is in software stage..working out bugs...maybe available by x-mas but don't count on it 
-few questions.. mostly on int'l programming


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> _"The only killer, irreplaceable channel is Cartoon Network."_


 That's your idea of a joke, right? How old are you, 12? Oh, it's for your kids? Sorry.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

TonyM said:


> I don't have a blow by blow..Here is a quicky recap
> -They went through the locals they launched and the ones coming in the next week or so
> -Talked about the locals they reached retrans agreements with
> -Showed a slide of the new locals coming (maybe) in Dec/Jan
> ...


You forgot the long talk about AOL/Time-Warner asking for a large increase for their channels and Dish may pull them (CNN, TCM, TBS, etc).


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

RAD said:


> You forgot the long talk about AOL/Time-Warner asking for a large increase for their channels and Dish may pull them (CNN, TCM, TBS, etc).


What new locals did they announce for Jan/Feb?

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## keng52 (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey. If the Turner deal falls through, there will be more space for HD. Fox rules anyway. Charlie also commented that "if anyone knows of more HD stations let them know". I'm really disapointed with HDNET, they have really lame movies and too much artsy stuff. I love watching DCHD, it's amazing . You can see fleas running through the fur of the critters.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

RAD said:


> You forgot the long talk about AOL/Time-Warner asking for a large increase for their channels and Dish may pull them (CNN, TCM, TBS, etc).


Whoops...yeah..forgot about that part...turned over to WWE Raw for a little bit and forgot about that


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

Thanks for the recap. I don't suppose they elaborated on what was meant by the 921 being in the "software stage" did they?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

keng52 said:


> Hey. If the Turner deal falls through, there will be more space for HD.


 There will also be a lot more E* equipment on eBay or in the closet. Despite Charlie's misleading graphs, CNN is an important part of E*'s core programming.

I watched the chat again on Wednesday ... charts without scale on the side to mislead just how far ahead FoxNews is. Mixed scale-less charts showing price vs ratings with no reference point.

Then you get into the comparison charts: Showing "CNN Headline" vs all the other non-CNN channels Dish carries. The titles mislead - "Turner vs Dish Network" - since those 'other' channels are from various vendors. Plus they forgot to list all three news networks in question. All three channels (or four news network feeds) should have been listed. Why did they choose to mislead by only listing one of CNN's news channels? Probably because seeing all three would remind people that CNN is nearly a quarter of E*'s news networks.

The whole presentation was set on making CNN and Time Warner look unimportant and irrelevant. I feel sorry for those who didn't notice that, who didn't notice the missing scales on the exagerated graphs, who didn't notice the missing chanels, and bought E*'s story hook line and sinker.

Yeah, they could drop the Time Warner networks ... but as long as D* has them it would be a stupid decision to leave them off. With the capacity problems they NEED Time Warner Networks to compete against Voom as well. With Voom you can get HD plus 'cable favorites' such as CNN. Dropping CNN/Time Warner would make Voom's offering even stronger.

JL


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

CNN isn't going anywhere. Longtime subscribers have seen this before with ABC Family and FX. It is brinksmanship to get as best a dal as he can and it will happen on 12/31 unless both sides vote an extension.

It's like cutting ESPN. No one at E* seriously thinks they can compete without those channels which are on even the most basic analog cable systems. 

The only channels E* ever fails to renew are local broadcast channels where he tends to take an even more hardnosed approach towards. We've seen him ignore stations in smaller networks that refuse to play ball.


----------

